# OPI Touring America Fall



## Rinstar (Aug 5, 2011)

Thought I'd share my swatches of the OPI fall collection, Touring America! My three favorites from this are I Eat Mainely Lobster, Road House Blues, and I Brake For Manicures. The whole collection is really nice though, hard to pick favorites!




  	Are We There Yet?




  	Suzi Takes The Wheel




  	Road House Blues




  	I Eat Mainely Lobster




  	Honk If You Love OPI




  	My Address is "Hollywood"




  	French Quarter For Your Thoughts




  	Get In The Expresso Lane




  	A Color To Diner For




  	I Brake For Manicures




  	A-Taupe The Space Needle




  	Uh-Oh Roll Down The Window

  	These are available now at Ulta, Trade Secret, and other pro salons.


----------



## dixie (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice!  I picked up Road House Blues today at Ulta.  Woohoo!


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 16, 2011)

RHBs looks sooooo similar to Sapphires in the Snow (which I missed out on) so I'm excited to get that.


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 17, 2011)

Got my eye on I Eat Mainely Lobster, My Address is Hollywood, Roadhouse Blues, and I will probably buy Uh Oh Roll Down The Window just because of the name.


----------



## dixie (Aug 18, 2011)

Popped into Trade Secret today and got Honk If You Love OPI.


----------



## Chester (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice swatches, thanks Rinstar! I got Uh-Oh Roll Down The Window, I Eat Mainely Lobster, Are We There Yet, Suzi Takes The Wheel and Honk If You Love OPI. So far I love all of them! I plan to get the other minus My Address is Hollywood, no pink fan here. This is the best collection in 2011 for me. Nothing has demanded my attention more and deserves it 

  	Chester


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 22, 2011)

Love it. I just got most of the Essie fall collection and love it. There are a few similar ones but I'm thinking I still need some of these


----------



## cheetahpita (Aug 30, 2011)

Great swatches! French Quarter For Your Thoughts is on my list - I've been on a grey kick lately.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 5, 2011)

Please see complete post for more photos and names.


----------

